

Why You Should Read "The Four Hour Work-Week" Again - oscardelben
http://blog.oscardelben.com/why-you-should-read-the-four-hour-work-week-a

======
rarestblog
And here's why you shouldn't [http://www.amazon.com/4-Hour-Workweek-Escape-
Live-Anywhere/p...](http://www.amazon.com/4-Hour-Workweek-Escape-Live-
Anywhere/product-
reviews/0307353133/ref=cm_cr_pr_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0)

